

Ask HN: Why astronauts don't see random images randomly? - tarikozket

If light goes to space after hitting the earth, why astronauts don&#x27;t see random images?
======
tired_man
The light reflecting from the earth is what allows them to see the earth.

~~~
tarikozket
Sure, but there are also the lights coming from your house too. Why they don't
see your house randomly?

~~~
tired_man
The only things you ever see with your eyes are those things that have
reflected light in your direction. They aren't random because you're only
catching light coming right at you.

------
sp332
Your eye focuses light onto your retina. Same way all the other light in the
world works.

